# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή νεοσσών

## mitsman

Τα καναρινακια μου εφθασαν 30 μερων κ πλεον τα χωρισα απο τους γονεις!εψαξα να να βρω πληροφοριες για την διατροφη που θα επρεπε να ακολουθησω ωστε να χτισω γερες βασεις για δυνατα κ υγειεστατα πουλακια!αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι συγκεκριμενο!για να σας δωσω να καταλαβετε τι εννοω,στα σκυλια μεχρι καποια ηλικια η διατροφη τους πρεπει να ειναι πολυ προσεγμενη κ συγκεκριμενη για να ειναι τα σκυλια δυνατα χωρις δυσπλασιες κ με αντοχες ειτε για κυνηγι ειτε για αγωνες τρεξιματος η οτιδηποτε αλλο!ετσι λοιπον αναρωτιομουν λοιπον  αν μπορω κ πρεπει να κανω κατι παραπανω για να εχω κατι τετοιο!εχω λιγα πουλια κ ειναι για το σπιτι μου!αυτο οδηγει σε 2 συμπερασματα.το ενα ειναι οτι δεν με νοιαζει το κοστος αφου δεν θελω να βγαλω κατι απο αυτα(χρηματικα) και δευτερον εχω απλετο χρονο να ασχοληθω με αυτα!οποτε αν μπορειτε σας παρακαλω να με συμβουλευσετε κατι δεν με νοιαζει το κοστος κ η "ταλαιπωρια"(για εμενα ενασχοληση κ χαρα)!!!

----------


## small676

Απαραίτητα αυγοτροφή και σπόροι σε αρκετή ποσότητα καθώς και ότι άλλο έδινες και στους γονείς. Ελπίζω να έχεις τα μικρά σε μεγάλη κλούβα ώστε να μπορούν να πετούν και να αναπτύξουν πλήρως τα φτερά τους. Θα έλεγα να μην τα παραφορτώνεις όμως να τα παρατηρείς και ανάλογα να κάνεις.

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα ειναι στανταρ!απλα ελεγα για παραδειγμα μηπως χρειαζονται παραπανω ασβεστιο!η καποιον σπορο σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα!οπως η περιλλα!λεω τωρα εγω.τους δινω αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω εγω,σπορους με εξτρα νιζερ,μπροκολο που τρελαινονται,μηλο και σπανακι!

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δινεις μια διατροφη με μεγαλη ποικιλοτητα οπως και αυτην που εδινες στους γονεις στην προετοιμασια.πολλα φρεσκα φρουτα και χορταρικα.σπορους με αυξημενες πρωτεινες οπως κια ,περιλλα ,καμελινα.να υπαρχει παντα επαρκεια τροφης.

----------


## mgerom

Τα 30 ημερών νεούδια ΔΕΝ θέλουν πολλά φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά.Θέλουν με μέτρο. Λίγο μήλο και λίγο μπρόκολο εναλλάξ 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα.
Μαλακιές τροφές όπως αυγό βραστό ή αυγοτροφή ,καθημερινά. Καθαρό νερό , επαφή με τον ήλιο για λίγη ώρα, και πολύ καλό μείγμα σπόρων με σωστές αναλογίες.
Αυτό σημαίνει όχι μεγάλη προσφορά λιπαρών, όπως το νίζερ,το καναβούρι και το λινάρι.Οι νεοσσοί είναι σαν τα μικρά παιδιά.Κακομαθαίνουν και αποκτούν συνήθειες που μακροπρόθεσμα δεν θα τους βγούν σε καλό. Οχι υπερβολές, στην προσπάθεια για το καλύτερο.
Επίσης ΔΕΝ θέλουν κλούβα πτήσεων ακόμα. Θέλουν ένα ευρύχωρο κλουβί σαν μεγάλη ζευγαρώστρα ή το πολύ, λίγο μεγαλύτερο.Η κλούβα είναι χρήσιμη για μετά τον 2ο-3ο μήνα και αφού γίνει ένας έλεγχος για λίπος, σε ένα-ένα πουλί ξεχωριστά.

----------


## romel

τα μικρά σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωης τους αναπτύσσονται και αρα σημαντικό στη διατροφή τους είναι η παροχή βιταμηνών (κυριως c και d). αρα όπως λέει και ο φίλος παραπάνω, φρούτα και λαχανικά 3 φορές την εβδομάδα(δεν χρειάζεται παραπάνω), αυγοτροφή να υπάρχει συνεχώς διαθέσιμη (είναι πλούσια σε βιταμήνες c και d), τα ίδια και για το αυγό (όποτε μπορείς δίνε). από οτι είδα φτιάχνεις μόνος σου τα μείγμα σπόρων και κάπου είχα διαβάσει οτι η βρώμη είναι σημαντική κατα τη φάση της ανάπτυξη. το μείγμα που φτιάχνω εγώ για τα μικρά είναι:  α) ασπούρι ………………….…65%
β)βρώμη ……………………....15%
γ)νίζερ …………………………6%
δ)κανναβούρι ……………..…..5%
ε)λιναρόσπορος ……………....5%
στ)λευκή περιλα …..…………..4%
είναι χαμηλό το ποσοστό λιπαρών σπόρων ωστε τα μικρά πουλιά να μη καλύπτουν μόνο με αυτούς τις ενεργειακές τους ανάγκες και να τρώνε και τα υπόλειπα που θα τους βάζεις (φρούτα, λαχανικά, αυγοτροφή κ.τ.λ.) ωστε να λαμβάνουν τις απαραίτητες βιταμήνες.

----------


## xXx

έτσι όπως υπολόγισα μόλις το μείγμα σου μου βγάζει πρωτεΐνη 16,03% , υδατάνθρακες 50,62% και λίπος 12,54%

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια στη φυση τρωνε τους σπορους (και ειδικα τα μικρα σε ηλικια ) οχι στη στεγνη μορφη που τους δινουμε ,τρωνε επισης ειτε κορυφες ανθων αλλα και αρκετους καρπους .το καναρινι ειναι οικοσιτο πουλι και εχει συνηθισει σε πιο στεγνη τροφη αλλα τις αυξημενες αναγκες για βιταμινες β που προωθουν των σωστο μεταβολισμο των πρωτεινων στους οργανισμους  αλλα και c μπορουν να τις δωσουν κυριως τροφες φρεσκες οπως φρουτα και χορταρικα αλλα και τα φυτρα.αυτο ειναι και το νοημα της χοργησης των φυτρων σε νεαρα πουλια αλλα και στην προετοιμασια για αναπαραγωγη των γονιων .τα χορταρικα τις εχουν επισης συμπυκνωμενες .δενλεω οτι αν τα πουλια δεν εχουν καθε μερα στο σιτηρεσιο χορταρικο (με μετρο βεβαια σε λογικη ποσοτητα) ,οτι θα υποαναπτυχθουν αλλα λεω οτι σιγουρα δεν θα αντιμετωπισουν κανενα προβλημα αν φανε.τις πρωτες 10 μερες τις ζωης τους για να μην εχουν υδαρες και πολλες κουτσουλιες εντος φωλιας καλα ειναι να αποφευγονται


* η πρωτεινη στους νεοσσους πρεπει να ειναι πανω απο 20 % και μεχρι 25% σχεδον

----------


## jk21

> κάπου είχα διαβάσει οτι η βρώμη είναι σημαντική κατα τη φάση της ανάπτυξη


η βρωμη πραγματι ειναι πολυ σημαντικη στους νεοσσους γιατι εχει υψηλοτατες ποσοτητες μεθειονινης και λυσινης στη συσταση της που ερχονται να συμπληρωσουν το ελλειμα σε αυτες του καναρινοσπορου ο οποιος εχει αρκετα υψηλο ενα αλλο αμινοξυ πολυ απαραιτητο την τρυπτοφανη.ειναι επισης καλη πηγη του αμινοξεος κυστινη που στον ανθρωπο ειναι το βασικο για την τριχα του (υποθετω θα ισχυει κατι αναλογο και με το πτερωμα στα πουλια ).στο αμινοξυ αυτο ειναι πολυ πλουσια και η γυρη ,ενω η μαγια αν και πολυ καλη σε μεθειονινη και λυσινη δεν εχει υψηλη κυστεινη .

για να επανελθω στη βρωμη ,το κακο ειναι οτι ολα τα πουλακια δεν την σπανε τοσο ευκολα και αυτο οδηγει καποια να μην την προτιμουν.εναλλακτικες πηγες πρωτεινης σε σπορο ειναι η περιλλα που δεν εχει τοσο υψηλα λιπαρα οσο το ρουπσεν ή το νιζερ αλλα και η κινοα με λιπαρα σχεδον τα ιδια με τον καναρινοσπορο

----------


## mitsman

Καταρχην να σας ευχαριστησω ολους για την ανταποκριση!
να σας πω οτι το μειγμα δεν το φτιαχνω μονος μου!εχω της versele laga χωρις ρουπσεν!απλα εχω κ σπορους εξτρα ξεχωριστους!εχω κια, καμελινα, foniopady, περιλλα, νιζερ, ασπουρι, παπαρουνοσπορο κ bela di notte!
Στην αυγοτροφη(φτιαχνω αυτην που προτεινει ο κ.Δημητρης για καρδερινες) προσθετω γυρη,μαγια,φυστικι βραζιλιας και σουσαμι αναποφλοιωτο!κ φυσικα κινοα!αλλα κ αμαρανθο!το κινοα ειναι περισσοτερο απο την αυγοτροφη!
δηλαδη πιστευετε οτι ειναι σωστη η διατροφη που κανω σε γενικες γραμμες?
αν ναι,αυτη η διατροφη αυτη πρεπει να  διατηρηθει μεχρι μετα την πρωτη πτεροροια?

----------


## small676

Δημητρη αν τους παρέχεις τα μισά από έχεις θα γίνουν τέλεια. Μην ανησυχείς γιατί θα το παρακάνεις.

----------


## mitsman

αν παρω σιταρι να φτιαξω φυτρα??αν κ δεν μπορω να τα καταφερω με τιποτα!αλλα θα τα καταφερω!
προσεχω,δεν θελω με τιποτα παχυσαρκα πουλακια!χρειαζονται εξτρα ασβεστιο για την αναπτυξη οστων?η οχι?
Ξερετε τι σκεφτηκα???μην γελασετε πολυ....αν στην αυγοτροφη εβαζα απο την σκονη που ειναι για την κρεμα των νεοσσων??
   το εχω καψει τελειως?????

----------


## douke-soula

δεν ξερω αν το εχεις καψει τελειως .............. αλλα εισαι σε καλο δρομο για να το καψεις :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 
ηρεμησε δινε στα πουλακια τα σπορακια τους ,καμια φουντιτσα μπροκολο,λιγο μηλαρακι ,το αυγουλακι τους ,καθημερινη αλλαγη νερου και λιγο ηλιο ,(οπως σου ειπε ο Μακης) και ολα θα πανε καλα

----------


## jk21

την κρεμα να την κρατησεις οσο θα εχεις γεννες προστα σου και ισως την χρειαστεις .προς το τελος ναι μπορεις να βαζεις και απο αυτην ,απλα αν δεν βαζεις και φρεσκο αυγο ή κινοα  η καποια αλλα φυτρα στην αυγοτροφη που εχουν υγρασια  ,θα σου στεγνωνει το αυγοψωμο 

σιταρι αν παρεις αναποφλειωτο και απο βιολογικα φυτρωνει Π Α Ν Ε Υ Κ Ο Λ Α !!! .... με την γνωστη μεθοδο με το σουρωτηρι 

για τα χορταρικα (οχι τα φρουτα ) επιμενω οτι δεν δημιουργουνε κανενα προβλημα αντιθετα δινουν το κατι παραπανω σε θρεπτικα συστατικα που υπαρχουν μονο σε φρεσκες τροφες και μαλιστα αν αυτα ειναι υδατοδιαλυτες βιταμινες και μεταλλικα στοιχεια οι οργανισμοι τα χρειαζονται καθε μερα .απο κει και περα πιστευω οτι με την διατροφη που δινει ετσι κι αλλιως ο δημητρης και με λιγοτερες φορες την  εβδομαδα δεν θα εχουν προβλημα.

ασβεστιο νικο αν τρωνε απο το σπουπιοκοκκαλο,τρωνε συχνα μπροκολο αλλα και καποια αλλα χορταρικα (οχι συχνα σπανακι γιατι το οξαλικο οξυ του το απορροφα ) δεν χρειαζεται κατι παραπανω.καθως θα μεγαλωνουν πριν την επομενη αναπαραγωγη θα δωσεις εξτρα μονο στα θηλυκα

----------

